# DIY Octopus Tug Toy for Dogs



## PetGuide.com

​



> Go green and recycle an old T-shirt into a fun octopus tug toy for your precious pooch! I love DIY projects that are simple and budget-friendly, and this octopus-wannabe tug toyis both of those things. Seriously, you don’t need any fancy supplies or special skills to make it, and it will cost you literally nothing if you decide to recycle the materials- which I thoroughly recommend. Not only that it’s good for the planet, but it’s also great for your wallet!


Read more about the DIY Octopus Tug Toy for Dogs at PetGuide.com.


----------

